

What Manning Revealed - austengary
http://gregmitchellwriter.blogspot.com/2013/06/as-debate-continues-what-manning.html

======
res0nat0r
There are a lot of bullet points there, but not many seem to be actual crimes
committed by the USA. Isn't that what whistleblowing is about? Specific crimes
related to the agency you are directly blowing the wistle on? Not wholesale
release or everything you can get your hands on?

~~~
grannyg00se
I think they're all things that the public should know. Unless it's crucial to
national security these should not be hidden from the public. We should know
what our employees are doing on our behalf. I think _that_ is what
whistleblowing is all about. It doesn't have to be a specific crime, just a
revelation of behaviour that was previously being kept secret for unjust
reason.

~~~
Shivetya
The government already has people whose job it is to ensure that material is
classified appropriately. There is most likely both a volume issue and a err
on the side of caution issue.

While many of us disagree with all items that are classified I doubt you will
find any organization which we would all agree upon that could make good
decisions. Any such organization not within government would have to
thoroughly vetted to insure their integrity and that all documents until
accepted as non classified are treated as classified

~~~
baddox
> The government already has people whose job it is to ensure that material is
> classified appropriately.

And, clearly, Bradley Manning believed that the public's definition of
"appropriately" might differ significantly from the government's.

------
mtgx
> -U.S. used threats, spying, and more to try to get its way at last year's
> crucial climate conference in Copenhagen.

Some people here were speculating that NSA spying on the world means US will
be able to blackmail all the world's leaders to do what's in the interested of
US instead of their own citizens.

Yup. Confirmed.

~~~
grecy
> US will be able to blackmail all the world's leaders to do what's in the
> interested of US instead of their own citizens.

I am very interested to see how much longer the world will tolerate this
nonsense, before they eventually tell the US to f __k off and get out of their
affairs. Obviously Venezuela, Bolivia, Ecuador, etc. are doing it, but I
really want to see a whole stack (all?) of the OECD countries stand together
and make the US irrelevant.

I think it would be pretty effective if they all agreed to sever all trade
with the US, and stop using the US dollar for anything (gold, oil) etc. This
can't continue.

------
nutate
Wow and so far the death toll from the Arab Spring is only ~127,000... there's
a long way to go until it matches Afghanistan + Iraq.

Perhaps before he's out he'll make that grim milestone.

Not to say that he is responsible, only that the chaos introduced by his
massive classified data expose contributed to uncorking that unrest. And to
think, he was hoping to stop war.

------
seoguru
another list: [http://www.counterpunch.org/2013/08/21/what-bradley-
manning-...](http://www.counterpunch.org/2013/08/21/what-bradley-manning-
revealed/)

------
nawitus
I thought Manning should be addressed as Chelsea now.

~~~
jonnybgood
Last name is still Manning.

~~~
nawitus
Yeah, I meant "Chelsea Manning" instead of "Bradley Manning".

~~~
graeme
Did the title change? It just says Manning now.

